# Failed UEFI and UEFI-CSM instal on HP 2000 Notebook PC



## Xorg313 (Dec 4, 2019)

*Hey guys, 
[about me]*
I am ArchLinux user. I recently read about FreeBSD. I am really excited about a FOSS os other than Linux. I read about Netflix using BSD. It inspired me to install FreeBSD along with dozen of pages I read about FreeBSD history and uniqueness.

*[about my laptop]*
I have HP 2000 core i5 3gen 4GB ram notebook. I have macOS Mojave, ArchLinux and Windows 10 installed on my laptop in UEFI (non-csm) mode on GPT hdd, all working nice.

...
*[the problem]*

I have downloaded many FreeBSD 12.0 stable images including memstick ones. I made Bootable USB of FreeBSD memstick images by dd, Etcher, Rufus, Unetbootin, Win32diskimager, etc but my boot crash everytime at Pci0: <ACPI PCI BUS> on PCI 0. I have also downloaded Trident OS and it also stuck at same place. The installer just won't start. 
I went into my BIOS settings and enable legacy support (csm). I tried to boot it now by making bootable USB again for UEFI-csm mode. It again stuck at same place.
I tried the UEFI (non csm) mode and also UEFI (csm) mode at my sister 4gen i3 hp laptop and it just works fine. The installer load fine and is ready to install os.
I have downloaded Dragonfly BSD (live CD) . It didn't crash in UEFI mode on my laptop and ran smoothly, fast. So I am guessing there is something wrong with FreeBSD in UEFI/ UEFI (csm) in at least some laptops.

Can anyone shed light on what is wrong with FreeBSD and its derived os? Can I do anything that can help me installing FreeBSD on my laptop? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Emrion (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome here,

I think your problem isn't related to UEFI but rather to ACPI and so to the FreeBSD kernel and its drivers.

See there, if something can help: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/acpi-overview.html
Also, you may try the 13.0-CURRENT image.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 5, 2019)

No installer for CURRENT though, am I correct?


----------



## Emrion (Dec 5, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> No installer for CURRENT though, am I correct?


You're not. See https://www.freebsd.org/where.html
Though, I can't acces to the images since several days.

Anyway, I ever installed FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT (beginning of 2019).


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 5, 2019)

Interesting - for some reason I thought you had to build the whole thing from scratch if you used any other branch than RELEASE. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

